# green beans...why boil 5 minutes before canning?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

What is the point of that. Or, could I just wash and pack them in the jars.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

You could just wash and pack them - by cooking them a little, first, you can fit a lot more in a jar.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't blanching done to retain a brighter color?

Personally, I just wash things and stick them in jars raw. Easier is better IMO.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes you can just pack them in the jars raw. It is called Cold Pack. It is how I do everything, except what calls for Hot Pack.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I have done them both ways, the end result is really no different. I do like blanching them just to insure they are really clean, as I have "young" helper's who wash and break beans with me, and occasionally will miss a leaf stuck on, or something like that.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I still cold pack mine, too. It saves SO much time.


----------



## 3's_enuf (Nov 5, 2008)

It really is a personal preference. I like hot pack because you can get more in the jar. With a larger family it gives me more. You can also generally tell the difference between a hot packed and cold packed jar. There will be more space and floating beans in cold packed. Presentation seems to be a factor for some canners too.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Boiling forces the air out of the bean. Cold pack beans float and you may only get 2/3 of a jar or less. They pack alot better hot so you get a jar full. Fruit will do the same thing. I like my jars on the shelf to look full, not all floating at the top. I havn't really noticed any difference in the quality of the food. I raw pack carrots whole ( cut to the right length for the jar) and they turn out good. I prefer to hot pack green beans.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Badger said:


> Boiling forces the air out of the bean. Cold pack beans float and you may only get 2/3 of a jar or less. They pack alot better hot so you get a jar full. Fruit will do the same thing. I like my jars on the shelf to look full, not all floating at the top. I havn't really noticed any difference in the quality of the food. I raw pack carrots whole ( cut to the right length for the jar) and they turn out good. I prefer to hot pack green beans.


^^ that ^^

That's why I hot pack as well.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> Isn't blanching done to retain a brighter color?


That is true for freezing, but the canning process will still dull the color whether it's hot or cold packed. 

In my early days, I tried both methods. I found that for pint jars, I could only get about a tablespoon more beans in the jars with hot pack. That's not worth the effort. ("2/3's of a jar or less"??? hmmmm....not here.)


----------

